# Homesteader Stallion Reviews



## baybrothers33097 (Nov 12, 2020)

Hello everyone! I'm looking for some input on the Homesteader Stallion Horse trailer. I have had no luck finding a review on it. The dealer near me has these trailers but wanted some input on them. I have traveled to a dealer about 4 hours away and fell in love with a Logan trailer 2 + 1 trailer but its slightly out of my price range. So just looking for some input on the Homesteader for now. Thank you!!


----------



## Stacey Colton (Feb 9, 2021)

I own a 3 horse slant (2015) Homesteader Stallion bumper pull and it still looks like the day we bought it. The finishes/trim are not perfect like a Cimarron or a sundowner but it is a nice horse trailer still. It has the rumbar flooring standard which is the best in the industry and the inside is all finished off. For the price you pay for a Homesteader vs other brands they are a great option in my opinion. We live in upstate ny so I took 3m undercoating and did my whole steel frame underneath to protect from the salt and it still looks brand new. We moved our saddle rack to the front tack room and you can collapse the rear tack in 2 seconds which makes loading and unloading a breeze. One dealer told me a Homesteader is a 20 ft trailer. Meaning it looks amazing from 20 ft away but when you get close the finishes are square instead of mitered and some are just screwed on. I said to him you are telling me that that horse trailer at the price point it is at is not better than the sundowner sitting right next to it? He said what is my sales yard full of. It was all sundowner because he already sold all the Homesteader Stallion trailers. Don't get me wrong Sundowner is a very nice trailer just comes with a big price tag for what you are getting.

We just ordered a new 4 horse slant with an electric awning and 2 more feet of tack space to make it like a sundowner super tack. It is going to be 7ft 8 " tall with just about every option you can put on the trailer we got. It cost 24,500 compared to a sundowner at 37,500 with all the upgrades we added. Saving this money means I can spend more on buying more horses. LOL They must be doing something right because with all the orders they have it will take 4 to 6 months to get a new ordered one. Please feel free to call me at 315-882-1086 and I will answer any questions you have about them. They are a great trailer for the comparable pricing you pay.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I didn't find a review but sure found "the dirt" on the manufacturer...
This is what I did a search with, "_what manufacturer makes the homesteader brand horse trailer_" and so much opened up to read in front of me...

I did find some negative comments on Facebook...
I will also say you can not please everyone and everyone treats and exposes their equipment to different situations so differences are certainly possible at the fault of neither party...
Buyer Beware to any consumer...be educated, be informed and then make your decision

_*Disclosure....*I know nothing about these trailers and have no affiliations or anything to gain or lose by trying to find information to share with the poster..._
.
🐴....


----------



## baybrothers33097 (Nov 12, 2020)

Stacey Colton said:


> I own a 3 horse slant (2015) Homesteader Stallion bumper pull and it still looks like the day we bought it. The finishes/trim are not perfect like a Cimarron or a sundowner but it is a nice horse trailer still. It has the rumbar flooring standard which is the best in the industry and the inside is all finished off. For the price you pay for a Homesteader vs other brands they are a great option in my opinion. We live in upstate ny so I took 3m undercoating and did my whole steel frame underneath to protect from the salt and it still looks brand new. We moved our saddle rack to the front tack room and you can collapse the rear tack in 2 seconds which makes loading and unloading a breeze. One dealer told me a Homesteader is a 20 ft trailer. Meaning it looks amazing from 20 ft away but when you get close the finishes are square instead of mitered and some are just screwed on. I said to him you are telling me that that horse trailer at the price point it is at is not better than the sundowner sitting right next to it? He said what is my sales yard full of. It was all sundowner because he already sold all the Homesteader Stallion trailers. Don't get me wrong Sundowner is a very nice trailer just comes with a big price tag for what you are getting.
> 
> We just ordered a new 4 horse slant with an electric awning and 2 more feet of tack space to make it like a sundowner super tack. It is going to be 7ft 8 " tall with just about every option you can put on the trailer we got. It cost 24,500 compared to a sundowner at 37,500 with all the upgrades we added. Saving this money means I can spend more on buying more horses. LOL They must be doing something right because with all the orders they have it will take 4 to 6 months to get a new ordered one. Please feel free to call me at 315-882-1086 and I will answer any questions you have about them. They are a great trailer for the comparable pricing you pay.


Thank you!! May I ask which dealer you went through for your Homesteader? I live in Northwest PA so totally understand the salt in the winters and defiantly plan on getting it undercoated. We have looked at some many horse trailer brands and have fallen in love with Logan and 4 Star but not the price.But I guess you get what you pay for too. We weren't real crazy about Sundowner but then saw the Homesteader and the cost of it was perfect! I've been trying to find some reviews on that brand but there is absolutely nothing on the internet so thank you for some input finally!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

baybrothers33097 said:


> Thank you!! May I ask which dealer you went through for your Homesteader? I live in Northwest PA so totally understand the salt in the winters and defiantly plan on getting it undercoated. We have looked at some many horse trailer brands and have fallen in love with Logan and 4 Star but not the price.But I guess you get what you pay for too. We weren't real crazy about Sundowner but then saw the Homesteader and the cost of it was perfect! I've been trying to find some reviews on that brand but there is absolutely nothing on the internet so thank you for some input finally!!


I can’t tell you anything about Homesteader but I own a Logan 3 horse slant that I had built back in 1995 or 1996. It doesn’t look brand new anymore but it sure doesn’t look bad and it’s still as sound as the day I bought it. I have hauled from north to south and back and forth west to east and back again more times than I can count. We pretty much show 2 weekends a month and tey to hit a couple of world shows every year. When we aren’t showing we’re hauling to trail rides, lessons and clinics. I am pretty picky about taking care of it snd my truck, so expect what I buy to last.


----------

